# I am new here.....Help with Tags etc



## vnlo (Jan 19, 2012)

I am having a LOT of trouble finding anything other than T shirt that have a removable tag. Am I missing something? Or are other products just not offered without tear away tags? If this is the case, how would I go about getting other items (like sweats, shorts, etc) with my private label on them?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Do a search for Tagless t-shirts. Don't know about other products. YouTube also has a video about removing tags. It's not hard, but someone has to do it.


----------



## vnlo (Jan 19, 2012)

thanks for the info! Ill look on youtube....Any idea why tear away tags are on tees but not any other apparel?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

vnlo said:


> thanks for the info! Ill look on youtube....Any idea why tear away tags are on tees but not any other apparel?


T-Shirts are the most common product sold. Probably a supply and demand thing.

You can relabel any other type item just by having the person doing the printing remove the tags and relabel it.

That's the way it was done before companies started offering tear away labels


----------

